# Ver el log del arranque. [Solved]

## n0dix99

Saludos a la comunidad.

He tenido buscado por internet sobre como podia hace para ver los logs de arraque de mi gentoo. He encontrado lo siguiente:

5. Consejos y Trucos

Capturando los mensajes de arranque en la bitácora

¿Deseas llevar a la bitácora la salida de la consola durante el proceso de arranque? A partir del nuevo baselayout-1.12 es ahora posible. Sólo edita en /etc/conf.d/rc lo siguiente:

Listado de Código 5.1: Extracto de /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_BOOTLOG="yes" (en vez de RC_BOOTLOG="no")

E instala Showconsole. Luego de aquello, todos los mensajes que vayan apareciendo en la pantalla a medida que arranque el sistema serán almacenados en /var/log/boot.msg. 

Pero al ver el log que me arrojaba no era lo realmente largo que esperaba. En realidad solo nombra algunos componentes que se cargan en el arranque.

Quisiera saber si hay otra herramienta para ver estos logs????

Cualquier ayuda es bienvenidaLast edited by n0dix99 on Sat Nov 10, 2007 3:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sergioag

Hola

Los logs los puedes encontrar en /var/log. Asumiendo que usas syslog-ng como tu system logger, te recomiendo que revises el archivo "messages". Para ver las ultimas lineas del este archivo podrias usar:

```
tail /var/log/messages
```

Espero que esto te sirva.

Saludos,

Sergio

----------

## gringo

creo que se refiere al log de los scripts de gentoo y creo que en el mismo archivo rc hay una opción mas con la que le dices a los scripts que sean mas "ruidosos". Puede que sea eso lo que buscas ?

Si no, sé que el nuevo baselayout ( hardmasked) viene con una nueva infraestructura de logging en el último rc disponible, igual vale la pena probarlo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *sergioag wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> Los logs los puedes encontrar en /var/log. Asumiendo que usas syslog-ng como tu system logger, te recomiendo que revises el archivo "messages". Para ver las ultimas lineas del este archivo podrias usar:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

La salida de boot no la recogen los loggers convencionales, por el simple hecho de que cuando comienza a arrancar el sistema no están cargados y por tanto no pueden registrar nada de lo que ocurra. Los loggers se inician durante ese mismo proceso, como un servicio cualquiera, y por tanto no son válidos para este fin.

----------

## neopablo2000

Buenas! Quizás sea una estupidez y obviedad lo que voy a decir, pero el log de mensajes de booteo (cuando hace la detección de hardware) lo encontras en /var/log/dmesg. Vuelvo a repetir, no se si es a esto a lo que te referias o a algo mas sofisticado, jaja!  Un abrazo!

----------

## n0dix99

Gracias por sus respuestas. 

En realidad no he podido conseguir todos los logs del arranque, pero con los que he conseguido me doy por satisfecho.

Lo que dice i92guboj es cierto, en el sistema cuando se esta cargando no pueda almacenar ciertos logs por q no se ha

cargado cierto programa.

De todas formas es util saber esta informacion.

----------

## ekz

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

>     85  # RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.  
> 
>     86  # Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the 
> 
>     87  # app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably
> ...

 

Sin embargo requiere otro pc  conectado en red con el tuyo.

SAludos

----------

